
Gmail is boiling the frog – and we are the frog - soundsop
http://www.zdnet.com/gmail-is-boiling-the-frog-and-we-are-the-frog-7000023256/
======
msutherl
"Google has positioned Gmail as a gateway drug to a world where everything
runs according to Google."

This is precisely the point – software becomes simpler and more powerful when
it is integrated. See: Apple.

------
stolio
I've been looking to migrate away from the G for a while now, but aside from
hosting my own what are the best alternatives? Or should I really just rent my
own server space?

~~~
pcurve
Try Outlook.com. Even if you've gotten used to Gmail's unconventional UX,
you'll feel right at home with Outlook.com. It feels snappy, fluid, everything
is marked clearly, and easy to use.

It's actually joy to use.

~~~
idleworx
I second that. outlook.com is great and clean.

~~~
stolio
from wikipedia:

"Outlook.com has promised to respect user's privacy, specifically targeting
Gmail's privacy practices.[45] Outlook.com doesn't scan emails or attachments
for advertising information and personal conversations are ad-free entirely"

I find myself thinking two things - one, that's great I'm sold. And two, is
this really how low my standards have become for my email? I think I'll give
it a try and meanwhile keep looking into hosting my own. Problem is I've had
my gmail account forever so it takes a lot to move away from it (updating
resumes, cover-letter templates, letting people know it's changing....)

------
tehabe
fastmail.fm would also be an alternative, even though it isn't free.

